# Work drying up.....



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

After about 15 years of full employment and membership doubling and the largest contract increase in the history of are local things are starting to slow down our unemployment is around 8-9% which is a whole lot for us.
philly, local 98.

Just curious how other locals around the country are doing?


----------



## anonymousbikes (Oct 11, 2008)

I can't really speak for the local here in Indianapolis 481, but I do know that the JATC center here is "temporarily suspending applications due to economic situation". I had passed the apptitude test to join and was waiting on a letter telling me my next step but instead got a letter informing me of this. Hopefully this country can do something soon before it gets worse.


----------



## jsmith929 (Jan 6, 2009)

We have 233 on the books with on book 1 ,out of 1200 members.Not counting everyone else who is working part weeks.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Our local isn't looking too good either...


----------



## knaack134 (Jan 20, 2009)

The local is fine. The economy absloutely sucks!


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Most of the non-union shops and service outfits are still busy around here, the service guys at our company that have vans are still busy meanwhile I'm sitting at home even though I have been at this company longer than most. Time to work for a new company when stuff picks up again...


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

Not good in Michigan!


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

There's work in Kansas City.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm not in a local, but local economy here in New Orleans is doin' pretty good!

Boss says we should have work well into the next year.

And we're even working on a job right now that has some of my company doing 12's around the clock.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Pretty slow here also(silicon valley) I'm working, but alot aren't. Close to 300 on book 1 and 40 on the inside apprentice list


----------



## Megawatts (Jan 12, 2009)

30 on book 1 in 375 local's Allentown pa


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

If you know how many men are in you local, just to see percentages of unemployed.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

brian john said:


> If you know how many men are in you local, just to see percentages of unemployed.


here's a graph of the general problem:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Bryan I understand that my question/point is some area of the country have better employment.

If a local has 1200 members and 200 on the bench and another local has 600 men and 200 on the bench, there are different considerations.

In addition in some local there are a certain number of men that are always on the bench. These members are looking for short calls where there may be high number of overtime hours.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Brian, I _think_ we have around 1500 book 1 members, but I'm not sure. The other thing to consider is all the guys who are sitting and not taking a layoff, I would bet its close to 200


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

There's around 800 members total and 34 on book 1.


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

Your work situation looks good. Small persentage on book.


----------



## Red Wiggler (Jan 22, 2009)

*Work situation in Texas*

In LU 520 (Austin Tx) we are feeling some effects of the economy, although I believe the percentage of un-employed wiremen is somewhat low compared to other locals in the country. The work in Beaumont is slowing down, and I am not sure about Houston. Nothing in Dallas/Ft Worth, and somewhat slow in San Antonio. There have been a few calls to the Uranium facility in New Mexico, and I hear rumors of work coming up in El Paso.
The company I work for has just picked up 4 jobs (3 in Austin and 1 in S.A.) although I doubt there will be much hiring done, at least no calls reaching Book 2.
The Samsung work is still on hold...all though we are still anticipating work there sometime in the near future. There is also rumors about a Catapillar plant of some sorts that is going to be built in Sequin Tx. (South of Austin, North of S.A.) but no contracts have been let to my knowledge.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

There are state jobs with many openings RIGHT NOW ,:hammer:through out the U.S . , state jobs include data communications ,copper and fiber optics ,multimode, singlemode , T-1 , fiber modems , amber alert signs , new construction , ramp meters , traffic signals , street lighting ,and too much more to mention .These jobs are easy to get , take a test , study:yes:, it is not about the code , calculations ,theory , rank as high as possible , then an interveiw with at least 5 supervisors (electrical) :yes: trust me been there done that :thumbsup: questions e-mail me


----------



## europamo (Jul 21, 2008)

About 700 here in LU 26. That number was higher a few months ago. Its getting slow, service guys just showed up on a deck job I am on. :O


----------

